# The Hunt for Confederate Gold



## RamistThomist

No, this isn't really about the Confederacy. There is very little Lincoln-bashing (e.g., quoting Lincoln on race and religion) and it isn't really trying to defend the Southern Confederacy (though the point is assumed).

The author uses the foil of the quasi-fictional gold hidden by the Confederacy at the end of the War for Southern Independence. Using that foil he tells teh polyphonic narrative of a distinguished Southern history professor who is jailed on terms of the Patriot Act, a former Army officer who has become disillusioned with empire-building, and a Celtic patriot who longs for cultural independence. 

The book has excellent discussions on Empire, War, monetary policy, and the re-writing of history. It is set in the coastal areas of South Carolina and tells the Southern story, particularly of its land, with haunting beauty. I have read this book several times. My current copy is in tatters. Highly recommended.


----------



## Blueridge Believer

I know Tom Moore and see him several times a year. He has a good testimony. He gave me an autographed copy of his book. I have yet to read it.


----------



## RamistThomist

Thanks James. The American View has a discussion with the author. Quite good.


----------



## RamistThomist

I would add that the professor in the book, Dr Parker Hastie, is modeled after Dr. Clyde Wilson


----------



## dwayne

Very interesting.I think that I will pick up the book and read it ,because I have interest in the agrarian south


----------

